# sweet and spicy snack stick recipe???



## flyweed

Hey guys

I use an LEM mix to make some really good spicy snack sticks..but I am looking to change things up a bit, and want to find someone who has a really good recipe for a sweet and spicy snack stick..something that has some sweetness up front, but then gets you with a bite at the back end........I will be using a mix of 80% venison and 20% pork trimming.

Hoping someone can point me to a good tried and true recipe.

Thanks much

Dan


----------



## daveomak

Dan, evening.... ever think of Horseradish.... I haven't tried it but it might be what you are looking for in the bite end of the equation....  Dave


----------



## roller

How about maple syurp and red pepper ???


----------



## flyweed

Ok, after numerous suggestions...I think I have a test run "recipe" for sweet and spicy snack sticks ready to roll.

Here is my recipe..let me know what you guys think

*Maple and Red Hot Deer Snack Sticks*

5 pounds of ground up deer meat
2 tablespoons canning salt
1 1/2 teaspoons Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji]
1 1/2 cups of maple syrup
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon of cinnamon

1 ½ teaspoon ground black pepper

1 ½ teaspoon prepared horseradish

1 teaspoon onion powder

½ teaspoon coriander seeds

½ teaspoon garlic powder


----------



## rbranstner

flyweed said:


> Ok, after numerous suggestions...I think I have a test run "recipe" for sweet and spicy snack sticks ready to roll.
> 
> Here is my recipe..let me know what you guys think
> 
> *Maple and Red Hot Deer Snack Sticks*
> 
> 5 pounds of ground up deer meat
> 2 tablespoons canning salt
> 1 1/2 teaspoons Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji]
> 1 1/2 cups of maple syrup
> 1/4 cup brown sugar
> 1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
> 1/2 teaspoon of cinnamon
> 
> 1 ½ teaspoon ground black pepper
> 
> 1 ½ teaspoon prepared horseradish
> 
> 1 teaspoon onion powder
> 
> ½ teaspoon coriander seeds
> 
> ½ teaspoon garlic powder


Are you taking the base ingredients out of a recipe you have or are you experimenting with all the ingredients?


----------



## chef jimmyj

That's not enough TQ for 5lbs...and with TQ you won't need the Canning Salt....Use 1.5tsp per pound see this chart... The rest of the Seasoning sounds good...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/curing-salts-for-sausage-making


----------



## flyweed

rbranstner.......Don't copy it JUST yet......it is 2 different tried and true recipes that I like..but I am combining the two and adjusting the amount of ingredients a bit..and substituting horseradish for cayenne.

I will be testing this batch this weekend...I THINK it should turn out really really good, but I don't recommend anyone copying it, until I can post results.

Dan


----------



## SmokinAl

Looking forward to your experiment.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I have to run uptown, when i get back i will post an easy recipe for this you can use in sticks or jerky.


----------



## flyweed

OK guys..as promised, here is my final recipe. I made up 10 pounds using an 80/20 venison to pork mix.

12 tsp - Tender Quick

1 cup REAL maple syrup (not mrs. butterworth, or pancake syrup)

1/2 cup brown sugar

1 tsp ground ginger

1 tsp cinnamon

4 tsp ground black pepper

3 tsp prepared horseradish

2 tsp onion powder

2 tsp coriander seeds

1 tsp garlic powder

1 tsp citric acid

2 tsp of your favorite hot sauce

Add tenderquick to meat and mix well.  Cover and refrigerate meat at least 24 hours, 48 is even better.   Combine all remaining ingredients in a bowl and mix well.  Pour into ground meat and mix well.  Cover and refrigerate 24 hours.  Take out and mix with your hands one more time.  Stuff into 19mm collagen casings.  Smoke as you see fit.

I smoked at 180F over cherry wood, until the sticks hit 160F..I then pulled them...dried them off, and vacuum sealed them.

Taste:  The sweetness is nice, not overwhelming...and in my opinion not QUITE enough heat..after eating 2 sticks you can feel a peppery "burn" aftertaste...but I'd like it a bit stronger.

So if you are looking for a sweet, and very slightly spicy stick..this is it!!..If you like it more spicy..I'd add maybe 5 tsp black pepper, 4 tsp horseradish, and maybe 2 tsp of citric acid for a little more "bite"

Otherwise, they turned out really nice, and my kids and wife love them.

Dan


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks for the recipe Dan!


----------



## 10gaokie

Dan,

Here is my snack stick recipe if you want to try it. For years I have made sliced jerky with my duck and goose meat from hunting. Only recently did I switch to ground meat and making snack sticks which I like much better. I started off with an old butcher recipe that was shared with me that I have modified slightly over time to suit my own liking. I have made it with both ground 8lbs duck/goose meat and 2lbs ground country style pork ribs plus I have replaced the duck/goose with ground turkey meat too. No doubt that it would be great with your venison as well. So far, since I have been making the sticks, I have made six 10lb batches. My goal was to make an affordable recipe, not using a pre mix like Hi Mountain. Also to keep it healthy with low salt, low colestorol and low sugar. To do this I use Braggs Aminos in place of soy sauce, low sodium Worcestershire, salt substitute, brown Splenda, low salt/sugar bbq sauce. The taste does not reflect the use of substituted components at all.

Also when I switched to grinding my own meat for the sticks, I started smoking them instead of using a dehydrator like I did before. This made a big improvement and I wont go back to the dehydrator.

Recipe for 10 pounds of meat.

8 lbs ground duck/goose or turkey

2 lbs ground pork (fat trimmed)

2T dry mustard

1/2 cup favorite Hot BBQ sauce (Billy Simm's Boot Kickin Hot)

1/2 cup low sodium worcestershire sauce

1 cup Bragg's Liquid Aminos

2T salt substitute

1T onion powder

3 tsp coarse black pepper

1/2 cup brown Splenda (this replaces brown sugar)

1T garlic powder

1T Tacoville hot sauce (very hot)

1T chile powder

2 tsp #1 cure

1T ground cayenne

1T crushed red pepper flakes

1 T ground ginger

1 T Accent

1/2 T nutmeg

1/2 T marjoram

2T corn starch

1T Fiesta Venison Sausage Seasoning

1 cup powdered milk

1/2 cup powdered buttermilk

1/2 cup Agave Nectar (replaces maple syrup)

1 cup apple juice (no sugar added)

1 cup orange juice (no sugar added)

I use a jerky gun to form my sticks and smoke them on racks for 3 to 4 hours at 150 degrees, finishing up at 175 using pecan wood. Before smoking I sprinkle more coarse black pepper over the sticks while on the racks. I know this is a lot of components but its just the way it has turned out over time and is worth it. The sticks are sweet, silghtly hot and have the slight flavor of teriyaki, maple, smoke and pepper. The venison seasoning adds the bite or back bone to this recipe. It is simular to Hi Mountain taste which is a sought after jerky taste by many. The venison seasoning is only $3 for a 12oz bottle which will do 240 pounds of meat as used in my recipe. If you desire more bite, use 1 1/2 T of venison seasoning. But it will over shadow the sweet, hot, maple flavors somewhat.

Chris


----------

